
Show HN: Using Spaced Repetition and LeetCode to Prepare for Interviews - imedadel
https://spacedleet.imedadel.me
======
trezemanero
It should have more demonstrations of the product. I've readed the text 2-3
times and still didn't get what does it do.

~~~
imedadel
Hi! I really appreciate the feedback :) I just updated the landing page with
more examples. What do you think?
([https://spacedleet.imedadel.me](https://spacedleet.imedadel.me))

~~~
trezemanero
it is way better now. Good job!

